# pinkness??



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

Why do some dogs have a pink area around their whole eyes? It looks a little odd in some maltese pictures with pink rings around their eyes! can anyone explain?


----------



## sweetpea (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a female 10 months old she has terrible eyestain we wash around her eyes everyday seems to help we have also used tearstain medicine with little help it seems to be part of the breed,my male 11 montyhs who loves his hair covering his eyes has none cant fiqure it out.they say there are so many causes,but trying to get to the problem is difficult good luck and talk to your groomer or vet they are used to this problem they can give you some good tips sweetpeas mom


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Are you talking about black points? Most Maltese have black around their eyes, nose, and on the feet. Sometimes due to lack of sunlight, genes, etc. it is pink.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

malteseIloveI: Do you mean like this puppy? http://www.dogster.com/dog_page.php?i=4860...n=48606&p=48615

When I say this I was wondering about the pink around eye. Lexi has tearstains and these do not look like tearstains.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that dog looks like it was shaved around the eyes. what do you think happened? is that genetics?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

That little one is a Shih Tzu. He has a realy cute face, and it looks like one blue eye. If you notice his fur is dark on his ears also, maybe he has some coloring in the hair around his eyes in addition to some tearstain? 

FYI....Shih Tzu also have black points UNLESS they have liver or blue color in their coats and then the points are not black the points will be lighter and their eyes can be lighter also.

I have seen maltese that do not have bull black points and the eye rims, nose, and pads have some pink... no eye liner







.. it looks different, but still adorable. I think the original post by malteseIloveI is about a very bad tear stain problem if so try this link:

Bhe-Jei Maltese --- Tear Stain

Judi


----------

